# Wasp Spray For Self Defense???????



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Mom sent me one of those emails today, you know, the one that you are supposed to send to everyone you know? Anyway, the subject was using wasp spray instead of pepper spray because of the distance the wasp spray would shoot and it would supposedly cause temporary blindness. 

I personally don't think it would do much other than maybe burn some, but just for giggles I thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone else had some thoughts.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

I wouldn't encourage the idea. If you read the label on virtually any pesticide, you will see this statement.


"It is a violation of Federal Law to use this product in a manner inconsistent with its labeling"

I'm sure the Feds probably wouldn't go after your mom if she sprayed a bad guy with wasp spray, but that's not wasp spray's intended purpose and it could create civil liability problems if the bad guy were permanently blinded. I'd stick with the pepper spray or buy a gun.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

We've had this discussion before.

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/21194-less-lethal-home-defense.html?highlight=wasp


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I do not think this is a good idea either. Even if force is justified, you may have some difficulties with that one.

Pepper spray is not a real poison. Wasp spray is.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> We've had this discussion before.
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/21194-less-lethal-home-defense.html?highlight=wasp


Thanks for the link. I wasn't here back then.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Not a good idea. :smt120


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Like I said, this was one of those emails that was sent to me suposedly being recomended by self defence instructors. I thought it was garbage when I read it. Just thought I would throw it out there and see if there was anything to it. 

I have other things I would go for before the wasp spray. Thanks for confirming my thoughts on the matter.


----------

